# Hello from Calgary, Canada



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm ex Calgarian. What area do you reside in? Welcome to HF


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello from the other side of Canada! Make sure you post pictures of your mare, everyone will be dying to see her pretty soon! Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## Aes77 (Aug 6, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> I'm ex Calgarian. What area do you reside in? Welcome to HF


 
I'm in Bridgeland and my horse lives in Chestermere!!


----------



## Aes77 (Aug 6, 2014)

clumsychelsea said:


> Hello from the other side of Canada! Make sure you post pictures of your mare, everyone will be dying to see her pretty soon! Hope you enjoy the forum.


 
Ok, is there a trick to posting photos here? Do you just use photobucket or similar? Sorry for the newbie questions. So lame.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

photobucket is my go to for posting pics, it plays pretty nice with the forum format here, lol.

hello from up in Edmonton!


----------



## Aes77 (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok here she is.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, your horse is a beauty too! I lived in Calgary back in the early 80's, just for a year for hubby's work. They were just building the Saddledome back then. Did you make it out to the Stampede?


----------



## Aes77 (Aug 6, 2014)

waresbear said:


> Welcome to the forum, your horse is a beauty too! I lived in Calgary back in the early 80's, just for a year for hubby's work. They were just building the Saddledome back then. Did you make it out to the Stampede?


 
Oh yes, every year. I love the stampede! We did the rodeo, the chuckwagons, and a trip to the grounds with the baby.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

welcome. your mares dark red is very pretty


----------

